# Top 10 Most Hated Halloween Treats!



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Dont forget smarties.... YUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimoutlook (Sep 5, 2011)

*I don't know*

I like dum dums , laffy taffy and tootsie rolls. But I half to agree there's nothing fun about fun size candy bars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I like most of the candy on this list...my kids would KILL for Smarties! My husband's ABSOLUTE favorite Halloween candy is Candy Corn! Walmart has Caramel Apple Candy Corn that rocks!
I don't actually "agree" with this list, but I thought I'd post it for some lively discussion!


----------



## grimoutlook (Sep 5, 2011)

No say it ant so. No Smarties! Really! I think almond joys should be on the list. I love them but to much protein. There walking in costumes not lifting weights. PS that's just a joke.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hey - i like candy corn! lol

i didnt like licorice anything (Still dont) or cowtails and im not a hard candy person. gimme the chocolate


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Old candy from old people who don't use expiration dates should be added as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

sneakykid said:


> Old candy from old people who don't use expiration dates should be added as well.


Hmmm....very true! Stale candy- hooray!

Or nickles wrapped in tinfoil, twisted to look like a Hersheys Kiss?

DOn't get me wrong, I am just joking, and anything people choose to give out is BETTER than the stingy folks who turn off their lights and bar their door!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I like all that's mentioned here, except for stale candy. Fun sized are made for different reasons. The tots will most likely get several of the same thing. They get a good stash of candy anyway, and they can pretty much get full size stuff year round. The rich houses probably have the finer stuff like Godiva.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> DOn't get me wrong, I am just joking, and anything people choose to give out is BETTER than the stingy folks who turn off their lights and bar their door!


I HATE people who do that. And it's more and more people as time goes on, No wonder Hallowe'en has gone to the dogs in this country.

I don't know what most of those sweets are because I'm not American...however, one thing we all used to hate was getting fruit. I think we used to just throw it away LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

hollow said:


> DOn't get me wrong, I am just joking, and anything people choose to give out is BETTER than the stingy folks who turn off their lights and bar their door!


Hey! You must know the people across the street from me! One year their daughter had a big Halloween party in the backyard but they turned all their lights off in the house & wouldn't answer the door. They NEVER give out anything. Not sure if they're Fundies or just jackholes. I tend to lean toward jackholes.

My Top 10 Most Hated Halloween Treats (in no particular order):

- Smarties. Just give out Tums instead. At least I the kids can get some calcium from them.

- I gotta agree on Dum Dums though I buy them for our work candy bowl because 1)they're cheap 2)I really don't wanna see anyone at work walking around with a giant lollipop hanging outta their mouth.

- Those weird peanut candies wrapped in orange & black paper.ew.just.ew.









- Goldfish, pretzels, raisins, sesame seeds, bascially any of those small bags of non-sugary, non-candy things. Like other times, not on Halloween.

- Change. We had an old lady that would give away small change & I never understood why she couldn't take that change & buy candy.

- I also agree on the hard candy thing. The kind of stuff that ends up leftover in the candy bowl at work or stuff Grandma keeps in her purse, those random, wrapped hard candies. I don't mind them at work because people at work will eat ANYTHING, but not for Halloween.

- Rolls of Lifesavers. Once again, OK for work or to keep in the purse I personally like 'em, but I don't want a roll of Lifesavers in the bag at the end of night. Gummy Lifesavers are another story though.

- Sugar-free gum, nuff said. I had a great-aunt that would give out packs of Wrigleys, I didn't like that much either.

- Pixie Stix or any other powdery candy. Never liked these as a kid but most kids I know now LOVE them cause it's just pure sugar.

- Those weird healthy candies that were something like honey with sesame seeds or something like that. I just googled & found out they're called Pasteli. At the end of the night those just got tossed. No one in my family would eat them.









Basically if it's "healthy" keep it outta the treat bag.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

While I like seeing candy corn in stores (because it means Halloween is coming!), we cannot stand the taste of it. Lewis Black sums it up nicely:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8yuvMsvNqY

I also didn't like receiving the little pencils or other non-candy items from our crazy evangelical neighbor. They always had scripture on them. Believe what you will, but don't force it on others' children. At least she also gave candy.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I always hated getting apples in my Halloween treat bag. When I was a kid my Mom wouldn't let me eat them and now as a Mom myself I won't let my kids eat them.

Seems like such a waste!! Bothers me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> I HATE people who do that. And it's more and more people as time goes on, No wonder Hallowe'en has gone to the dogs in this country.
> 
> I don't know what most of those sweets are because I'm not American...however, one thing we all used to hate was getting fruit. I think we used to just throw it away LOL


People who do not buy at least 3 bags of candy to give out- in crowded areas- and turn off their lights and bar their door should be shunned! WTH, people!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL! Those orange and black candies taste HORRIBLE! But, I made a wreath for my door out of them, and it turned out stunning! See, they are good for something! Just not treating!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah I would think those peanut butter caramel things would be on the top of everyone's list.

Of course the new top worst Halloween treat would be "Scarrots", as in, "I wish I could find whoever thought calling them Scarrots would make them appropriate in any way and Scarrot him to death".


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, some people have real issues here!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Back in California, in certain areas, we'd get some weird candy. The worst, nastiest thing that we ever got that went straight in the trash were suckers in the shape of a chicken leg, covered in red powder. The wrapper said "Pollo con Chile" or in English, "Chicken With Chili." ...yeah, uhm... maybe in some other parts of the world guys, but.... ew. Just ew. MEAT IS NOT A CANDY FLAVOR. You get an A+ for effort but fail on your follow through there, my friend.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

What's that old saying..."Beggars can't be choosers"


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Can't believe no one said it yet-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tIhwITwhSg&feature=related

Top of the list- a rock.

Dan


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Hahaha, I'm cracking up reading this list! 
Honestly, I'm just happy when people keep their lights on and actually hand out candy!
Every year anymore, I take the kids out and there are always these people who must think they're trying to be "safe" and they leave their porch lights on, but don't hand out candy and won't answer the door. 
When I was a kid though, my 2 least favorite things were popcorn balls, and toothpaste!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

k maybe i'm a weirdo but i also like a lot of the stuff coming up on the list. i actually love them little healthy sesame honey treats, send them my way.  love the chocolate necco wafers, but never cared for smarties or jolly ranchers, and I have to be starving before I eat a dum dum or them little hard candied strawberries. I normally hand out a variety of chocolate-y treats for the older kids, and for the little little ToT's I have things like, scooby snacks (like teddy grahms) mostly because as a momma my 2yr old wasn't old enough for chewy chocolates yet, and i knew there were other little ToTs his age out on our street. But I made sure the older kids got good stuff.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

LMAO that list is brilliant.
Here's a few I felt the need to mention:

Pennies-If the ToT's don't have a UNICEF box, then what the heck are they going to do with a penny? This isn't 1927, No Penny-Candy shops exist anymore.

Dots - You need Mgyver to get them off the paper.

(those hard fruit shaped chalky candies that I can't remember the name of) - If u know what I mean plz elaborate.

Strawberry hard candies with the strawberry wrapper - uhg

Animal Crackers - if the TOT is over 3 yrs old...WHY DO THAT? (good to have on hand tho for the itty bittys)

That's all I can think of right now but I also do agree that any treats now-a-days are appreciated by me. Im 22 and still find excuses to trick'er treat every few halloweens (LOL). Draggin my little cousin w. me n such.
Less houses seem to want to participate with the holiday which I feel is SUCH a shame.

*Also, the houses who semi-participate by leaving A HUGE tub of candy OUTSIDE with a sign that says 'Please Take 1 - Happy Halloween'' & you know the first kid who got there took it all. Sheesh. Really? Cmon people...*


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a little story. I used to "not like" those black and orange wax paper wrapped...(you guessed it!) peanut butter taffy things! But mostly because they looked anonymous. Wrapped in colored paper. How dare they! I was afraid of them, and I never really tried them. They got thrown out when I got down to the bottom of the bag. But then. Then! One Hallowe'en I looked at these things. And there they were, so patient and so familiar, again at the bottom of the bag, in their traditional Hallowe'en colors. I unwrapped one and tried it. It was great! Now I love these things and will buy them and give them out. Who knows how far they go back? Were they made and handed out in the 40's, the 30's? Don't know. But now they are a favorite.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll add to the list those wax sticks, also known as Twizzlers, and Starburst. I shudder just writing about those evil things, so I'll comfort myself with candy corns.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I read all the posts, and I couldn't really think of anything until I did read the posts. And for me, it has to be popcorn balls! I didn't get it much, but I don't like those things! 

Honestly, when I got money from the people that gave that, that was a great thing to get. Sure, it wasn't $1, but it was something different, and that's the house /s that I wanted to visit because they actually gave it out.

The thing with Halloween, and the giving of candy is that a lot of people want to partake in Halloween. People want to go to parties, haunted houses, and so on. So, kids shouldn't expect everyone to be home. Plus, someone has to take kids Trick or Treating plus you have people working until a certain time. My family used to stay home every Halloween, but it's not much fun staying home. I want to partake in the fun of Halloween. When you stay home, and remember oh the good times I had when I was younger trick or treating, and now it justs terrible. It's not much fun staying home when so many people are doing something for Halloween than just staying home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Awww, you make me feel sorry for the uneaten and scorned orange and black candies. They ARE patient! And loyal. They keep coming back year after year, only to be thrown away! That's it! This year I am getting a bag of those candies and trying them!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Personally, I prefer 'Fun Sized' bars - I give because it gives the TOT'er more chance of having stuff they like - I normally put 3-4 different mini bars in a bag with a few little toys, so that the kid gets a MilkyWay, Snickers, Mini Smarties and Twix rather than just one or the other which they may not like so much... It's not about the size of the bar, it's about quantity


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

hollow said:


> top ten most hated halloween treats.
> 
> 8. Laffy taffy
> 
> i do not laffy when i get these. I sobby. I get depressedy. Because it gets all stucky to my teethy and doesn’t even taste that goody.



roflmao!!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> 10. Anything Fun-Sized
> 
> Who started calling it this? Since when is one bite fun?! Give us the rich houses with the sprawling driveways and full-sized candy bars any day. Portion control doesn’t need to start this young.


That's fine and good if you only get a couple dozen ToTs, but in my neighborhood, we get 300+. Full-sized candy bars would get a bit pricey.



> ....those black and orange wax paper wrapped...(you guessed it!) peanut butter taffy things!....they were, so patient and so familiar, again at the bottom of the bag, in their traditional Hallowe'en colors.... But now they are a favorite.


I agree! I've always liked these. Way better than hard candies, candy corn, lollipops, sweet tarts, jube-jels, and a half a dozen other more obscure candies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Pumpkinhead- I AGREE! We get hundreds of TOTs. We live on a military post, and people from our surrounding rural areas bring their kids on post to TOT, as this is probably the only densely populated area for 100 miles that a child could reasonably TOT!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually like the fun size candy bars. Instead of opening and having to eat a full candy bar...I can have a sampler of a few.  This thread is making me hungry....


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

I love candy corn and apples...and fun size candy bars...and necco wafers (lol I will buy those year-round).

Apples are especially good if they are crisp and have caramel dripping all over them...DROOL. Not like anyone can hand those out nowadays. :/


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I give out reeses, snickers, twix, etc... I also give out the dum dum suckers as a little filler. The the tiny TOTers love them. Some are too little for the chocolate but can eat the suckers with Mommy and Daddies help.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

But i love laffy taffys!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

OK, here's one I think we can all agree on...candy left over from Valentine's day!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't believe some of you guys! Smarties and Dum Dums are two of my favorites! I always hated that random "office" hard candy and most of the things I wasn't familiar with. Anything other than candy, toys, and soda cans shouldn't be handed out. That's just not halloween! 

tonanderson, I really want to buy a bag of those orange and black candies now! I love Mary Janes (I think that's the name) so maybe they are similar?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Not fond of those halloween foil wrapped "chocolate" discs from random no-name candy makers. Absolutely no flavor.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

How bout the penny ! One old lady down the street would give out a penny to each kid that came by her house and would tell them that if you collected a penny from each house you stopped at each year for the next ten years, you would have enough money to go to college and you would also be saving your teeth. OH BROTHER !


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

From my childhood, the guy that gave out pennies usually ended up with the apples that were given next door smashed all over his yard/driveway. 

The only thing I can say I truly hate, however, are those wax lip things. Bleh. They're worse than candy corn...

I've never even SEEN the orange and black peanut things. Gonna have to find some.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HallowTeen said:


> tonanderson, I really want to buy a bag of those orange and black candies now! I love Mary Janes (I think that's the name) so maybe they are similar?


If you like peanut butter & Mary Janes, you'll like them. They're not as hard as Mary Janes.

Me, I just don't like peanut butter anything.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

this may make some people scream- but we hand out bags of chips- the little 25 cent ones...I personally would hate this. I hate chips. Who wants chips on Halloween!
(I must say though we've had a lot of people say how happy they are because they love chips.)
ps. they could be lying though... prolly are now that I think about it!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the peanut butter taffys!! I think I had a moment like Tom too. They were always there, I always avoided them, and then one year I loved em. Maybe they're better suited for older taste buds?

Some years we ended up trick or treating in very low income neighborhoods, and we'd end up with a lot of mexican candy. Most of that stuff is disgusting! Although I'm a huge fan of the chili/watermelon/mango suckers...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i wont pass out anything i wouldnt eat.and since the only candy i like is chocolate... thats what i pass out LOL

nasty those black and orange things.... LOL


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I also like most of the candies mentioned so far, candy corn being my absolute favorite! I stock up on it like it's never coming back when it goes on sale after Halloween. I'm also a big fan of Smarties, Laffy Taffy and Mary Janes.

When I was a kid I always hated getting Whoppers (though I've come around a little on those now), Dots (the gum drops in the little yellow box) and York Peppermint Patties. Not sure why I don't like peppermint patties, since I like other types of chocolate & mint, like Andes mints and peppermint bark (esp from Giradelli at Christmas!)


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I so have to agree with #9 on the list!
When I was growing up, my mother gave out these psuedo-candies with the reasoning that if any were left over she'd just keep them in her purse. So much more practical than chocolate. I was always so embarassed about it that as soon as I was of driving age, I made sure I went and bought the trick or treat candy and filled the bowl so she wouldn't pull that crap anymore!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

For some bizarre reason I think mellowcreme pumpkins taste better than candy corn. Bought WAY too many on clearance last year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

selz said:


> Personally, I prefer 'Fun Sized' bars - I give because it gives the TOT'er more chance of having stuff they like - I normally put 3-4 different mini bars in a bag with a few little toys, so that the kid gets a MilkyWay, Snickers, Mini Smarties and Twix rather than just one or the other which they may not like so much... It's not about the size of the bar, it's about quantity


I agree, up until this year I gave out the bite size candy bars but I would grab a handful of them to put in each bag so the tot's got 5 or 6 mini bars. The mini bars are everywhere, so you can pick them up wherever you go where I have to make a trip to Sam's Club to get boxes of the full size bars. As long as you give out more bars to each tot, I can't see where there is anything wrong with them.
I also give out animal crackers for the very little ones who are really too young to trick or treat and I give out milk bones to tot's who come with dogs.
As far as candy I don't like, I have to say pixie sticks. blah


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> I agree, up until this year I gave out the bite size candy bars but I would grab a handful of them to put in each bag so the tot's got 5 or 6 mini bars. The mini bars are everywhere, so you can pick them up wherever you go where I have to make a trip to Sam's Club to get boxes of the full size bars. As long as you give out more bars to each tot, I can't see where there is anything wrong with them.
> I also give out animal crackers for the very little ones who are really too young to trick or treat and I give out milk bones to tot's who come with dogs.
> As far as candy I don't like, I have to say pixie sticks. blah


Thats a really cool idea to hand out milk bones to the ToT's that took their dogs out.  I think I may try that this year, so many people in our neighborhood have dogs.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

I love candy corn and fun size is better than nothing. lol
What I hate though are those Mary Jane chewy things. ish! 
Oh, and I agree with Necco wafers. lol


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> York Peppermint Patties. Not sure why I don't like peppermint patties, since I like other types of chocolate & mint, like Andes mints and peppermint bark (esp from Giradelli at Christmas!)


Same here. Love the mint/chocolate combo, even coffee creamer and ice cream, but cannot eat a York to save my life. lol


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't seen Milk Duds, and those are at the top of my blechy list!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

first. hahhahahhahahahahahhaha I am candy lover but I cannot think what candy is it do i hate... BUt I am a chocolate lover i can tell you that much right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

What about "Chick-O-Stick" candy? When I was younger, I'd rather eat toxic waste than those- now I adore them!

What about suckers? I am toying with giving out Blow Pops this year. We will have at least 500 TOTs, and my husband said frankly he would plan for 1,200. I am NOT kidding. I love Hallloween, and I vow to give each child that comes to my home a treat! Even if it is a blow pop!

I have noticed that chocolate is the best received candy, but my kids LOVE: Dots, Pixie Sticks, any kind of Gummies, and Starburst. Bad bad bad for teeth.

Bit O Honey- bad too. Yet my husband adores.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love candy corn and dum dums lol. I have to agree on the Necco wafers though. Those things are gross.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread, but Good and Plenty would definitely make my list. I HATE black licorice! We also had a dentist who passed out toothbrushes. It's just plain dumb. I wonder if he gave them as presents for Christmas or put them in his kids Easter baskets. 

I kinda liked getting Smarties...


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG! One time this lady gave me toothpaste samples... 0.0 lol


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

How about marshmallows or those orange circus peanuts?


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Laffy Taffy! Lol! I love those things, especially the grape!
Least favorite were those mystery flavor disgusting orange wrapped or black wrapped taffy globs. I tasted them once and kept getting them every year just to throw them away the next day. Yuck.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

One time I had someone try giving me an eggplant!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

this one time....at band camp....oh sorry, wrong thread


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

How can people who love Halloween hate candy corn?

It's like THE perfect Halloween candy.

It's awesome. You're all crazy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TrickRTreater said:


> How can people who love Halloween hate candy corn?
> 
> It's like THE perfect Halloween candy.
> 
> It's awesome. You're all crazy.


Amen to that!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to hate when people would give you liquified ice pops in those clear plastic tubes. Like, come on bro, I am not down with candy I have to wait for.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with most of what you all have posted. I have to say though another "hated" treat for me and my friends was "3 Musketeers"! YUCK


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Fruit or any unwrapped home baked goods. Oh..and spare change.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm just curious... For all of those who hate Neccos, what do you think about conversation hearts(Not at Halloween, obviously!)?

I always dreaded finding Dots in my bag, and I usually loved anything as long as it contained sugar.

Ophelia


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't like conversation hearts either...ick! Now Dots, those I like! Specifically the tropical ones


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

those sugar-free suckers from the 80's. god those were sick


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Omg!! I laughed so hard reading this... How did you get into my head??!! ;-)


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> One time I had someone try giving me an eggplant!


Seriously?! ROFL

You should've said 'keep the eggplant, just share some of those drugs you're on'.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Seriously?! ROFL
> 
> You should've said 'keep the eggplant, just share some of those drugs you're on'.


LMFAO! I was only like 4 or 5 years old, so I really didn't know what drugs were LOL. The gesture sure as hell made my mother laugh though!


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

I am posting this to defend the entire Lollipop species from being on the 'Worst Treats List'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG! I TOTALLY forgot about the Orange Circus "Peanut." Really, what are those made of? Orange colored foam?


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

hollow said:


> OMG! I TOTALLY forgot about the Orange Circus "Peanut." Really, what are those made of? Orange colored foam?


Yeek, I still hate those things. I hear they make good door-stops


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

*LOL approx a 6 minute Halloween funny!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM3K81KmBV0

Jerry Seinfeld- Halloween and trick or treating! LOL watch!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Personally I like candy corn, to me it's like Easter Peeps.

I eat them every year and without fail I get a sick stomach and swear I wont do it again but.........

Actually has anyone noticed that candy corn now doesnt taste the way it did about 30 years ago or so?
I mean now it seems almost sickly sweet, maybe it's too much honey but it sure aint the way I remember it. 

And all the Brachs candy corn sold up here is made in Mexico according to the packages, I dont know if that is a factor or not.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ophelia said:


> *I'm just curious... For all of those who hate Neccos, what do you think about conversation hearts(Not at Halloween, obviously!)?*I always dreaded finding Dots in my bag, and I usually loved anything as long as it contained sugar.
> 
> Ophelia


Both Neccos and conversation hearts are disgusting. The only thing they are good for is craft projects. My kids used to glue the hearts onto boxes to collect valentines at school. And Neccos work great on gingerbread houses!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

So I was raised a country girl and so we only trick or treated at relative's houses. So I grew up with only treats that were homemade; popcorn balls, cookies, and the like. The worst part is when they made peanut something. I'm allergic. My mom seemed to like trick or treating as much as I did. Wonder why...... lol


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> I'm just curious... For all of those who hate Neccos, what do you think about conversation hearts(Not at Halloween, obviously!)?
> 
> I always dreaded finding Dots in my bag, and I usually loved anything as long as it contained sugar.
> 
> Ophelia


I thought of those conversation hearts while reading through this thread, and remembered how revolting I find them, and not just because of how they taste.
I got an Oriental Trading Company catalog today and they have a candy that's nothing less than a double whammy for some of the contributors to the hate list: candy corn flavored hard candies. I love candy corns, but that made me laugh.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll eat conversation hearts, don't really like 'em too much though. Necco wafers have weirder flavors than conversation hearts, I swear the green ones taste like Windex (tasting is mostly smell!) I don't think I've even had the chocolate ones.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm. This thread looks interesting, I'll have to read through all 8 pages at another time. But I hated getting raisins, tootsie rolls, misc. hard candies, and worst of all, Halloween kisses. I know I've doubled some as I read the first couple posts, but maybe I'll reminisce some more later.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Xane said:


> I'll eat conversation hearts, don't really like 'em too much though. Necco wafers have weirder flavors than conversation hearts, I swear the green ones taste like Windex (tasting is mostly smell!) I don't think I've even had the chocolate ones.


Thats soo funny cause I hate those plastic poker chip tasting Necco wafers too. BUT! I love the green ones! lol. Think cuz im a mint addict. Then i toss the rest :/


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My kids love Candy Corn, I have to buy it from Ebay as you can't get it in shops here. I give out fun sized chocolates as part of the cello bags I make up filled with various treats.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Spooky-Licious said:


> Thats soo funny cause I hate those plastic poker chip tasting Necco wafers too. BUT! I love the green ones! lol. Think cuz im a mint addict. Then i toss the rest :/


Maybe it's not the green ones then, I like mint too. I thought the white ones were the mints, though. Is there a blue one? Been so long since I've eaten them, since I don't ToT and only buy things I want to eat to hand out, I've not run across them in a decade or more! Weird candy overall though. I prefer those soft "after dinner mints" (not the hard peppermints) and the soft candy canes that have the same texture.

Also, the thing about "fun size" candy bars is that there are other "small" bars to choose from that aren't "half of a bite" like the "fun size" ones are. But we'll end up with fun size ones if they're on sale, but we make treat bags with lots of different candies and little party favor toys or pencils and erasers (last year we had those bubble solution filled eyeballs). My sister insists that giving out pencils is a horrible thing to do but I liked getting cool pencils and erasers! I figure if we give it out _*with*_ candy it's not so bad.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Xane said:


> Maybe it's not the green ones then, I like mint too. I thought the white ones were the mints, though. Is there a blue one? Been so long since I've eaten them, since I don't ToT and only buy things I want to eat to hand out, I've not run across them in a decade or more! Weird candy overall though. I prefer those soft "after dinner mints" (not the hard peppermints) and the soft candy canes that have the same texture.


You're probably thinking the black ones, they're clove flavored. 

Ophelia


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The only thing I remember always being left at the bottom of my Halloween bag after everything else was eaten was those horrible peanut butter flavored candies wrapped in the orange and black wrappers. They looked kind of like a caramel, but tasted like crap. I don't even think the company that made them was printed on the wrapper--even THEY didn't want to take credit for making them!
I'm getting nauseous just remembering those things. Bleahhhh.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

@HalloweensucksintheUK...wow, no candy corn in the UK? Man, that must be rough! What a dedicated haunter you are, to import it from Ebay!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> those horrible peanut butter flavored candies wrapped in the orange and black wrappers. They looked kind of like a caramel, but tasted like crap.


Oh yeah I hate those candies, surprisingly a lot of people do like them including my kids???!!!  Those weird candy things and suckers were always the last things left in my treat bag.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love almost everything on the list. The worst is peppermint candy. You know the stuff you get at restaurants or at christmas time.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I never liked getting candy necklaces or "watches", they were fun to wear for a few seconds, but that was it  
I didn't like getting hershey kisses (I love chocolate, but I have never really liked kisses). I also don't like the random "marshmallow" treats...not the yummy ones covered in chocolate, but literally, it's basically a packaged white marshmallow ...really? (I know they sell them at christmas and easter as marshmallow "ropes" *gag* 
..
I love lollipops, but I prefer the good old "regular" flavours...orange, strawberry, cherry or lime. and I don't like them filled (tootsie rolls or blows pops)

why are chips so "hated"? one person commented earlier...we give out chips every year! we give out a bag of chips, plus a handful of mini choco bars and then a handful of mixed "candy" (lollies, gummies, etc) I love chips!


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with most of the 'treats' on the list, actually. Though, I must say, I'm rather biased against the anonymous candies that wind up in my bag at the end of the night. I've never really given them a chance, probably because I've got the mindset that 'If it's not a known brand, it's not good', though I think this year I'll actually give these candies a chance.

Otherwise, I do agree with most of the items there. I'm not a fan of many popular treats, like Snickers or Twix, but I usually trade those for ones I do like, so I won't place them on my list.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Lambdadelta said:


> Otherwise, I do agree with most of the items there. I'm not a fan of many popular treats, like Snickers or Twix, but I usually trade those for ones I do like, so I won't place them on my list.


I will gladly take all of those twix & snickers off your hands.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I got given some small jacket potatoes from a BBQ the owners had going in in the garden once - it was probably the most unusual and awesome thing I ever got - they were wrapped in foil and were still nice and warm from the coals, and it was a really cold night.


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

Bags and bags and bags of potato chips! One poor little kid that came to our door had a treat bag so full of little bags of chips he had to off load on his parents. He didn't seem too crazy about all the snack bags he was getting...said his mom buys them for his lunches anyways. I like the weird and whacky candies, squishy eyeballs, giant gummy worms, gummy body parts...you know the GOOD stuff!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

selz said:


> I got given some small jacket potatoes from a BBQ the owners had going in in the garden once - it was probably the most unusual and awesome thing I ever got - they were wrapped in foil and were still nice and warm from the coals, and it was a really cold night.



That's funny! If you didn't want to eat them, you could put them in you pockets to keep your hands warm! LOL that is funny!!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

hollow said:


> LOL! Those orange and black candies taste HORRIBLE! But, I made a wreath for my door out of them, and it turned out stunning! See, they are good for something! Just not treating!


Now THAT is a good idea!!

I only give out chocolate candy at Halloween & this year I'm giving out fun-sized candy + either a gummy blood drop or a glow necklace.......so fun-sized has a purpose....plus when I eat them, the calories don't count!!

As a kid, I never really ate the candy - I just wanted it. And a neighbor made the most beautiful candy apples, but I couldn't ever eat them....too pretty!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL I love almost all the candy listed so far!! 
I don't see why people give out fruit or handmade things, because everyone knows the parents are going to throw it in the trash thanks to a few psychos. 
I dont like licorice. And Mary Janes. Yuck!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

hollow said:


> That's funny! If you didn't want to eat them, you could put them in you pockets to keep your hands warm! LOL that is funny!!!!


How awesome! I wish everyone could trust their neighbors, toting would be so much more fun!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

selz said:


> I got given some small jacket potatoes from a BBQ the owners had going in in the garden once - it was probably the most unusual and awesome thing I ever got - they were wrapped in foil and were still nice and warm from the coals, and it was a really cold night.


That might be the most amazing thing ever! So cool. I'm assuming you ate them right there - you wouldn't stick 'em in your bag would you? Hot potatoes would be the natural enemy of chocolate bars...things might get messy.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Worst treats for me when I was a kid were popcorn balls, dots, and mary janes. I never quite understood popcorn balls. My mother loves eating those things each year and I still don't get it. But she also likes circus peanuts too. Maybe she knows something I don't know about scorned Halloween treats. Maybe she eats them each year so they won't get an inferiority complex.  LOL 

I wasn't a huge fan of candy corn when I was younger but now I seem to love it, well at least the first four or five pieces. Then my husband eats the rest. Just doesn't seem like Halloween/fall without candy corn each year.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Amen to that!


They're ALL crazy.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Countess Dracula said:


> Worst treats for me when I was a kid were popcorn balls, dots, and mary janes. I never quite understood popcorn balls. My mother loves eating those things each year and I still don't get it. But she also likes circus peanuts too. Maybe she knows something I don't know about scorned Halloween treats. Maybe she eats them each year so they won't get an inferiority complex.  LOL
> 
> I wasn't a huge fan of candy corn when I was younger but now I seem to love it, well at least the first four or five pieces. Then my husband eats the rest. Just doesn't seem like Halloween/fall without candy corn each year.



I have the same problem. Sugar is a main good group for my mom, yet she always stocked up on the worst candies. Candy corn, circus peanuts, milk duds, charleston chews, necco wafers, etc. The only good thing I could think of was if I ever got raisins and candy corns at the same time I would put a raisin over a tooth, bite off the yellow and orange of the candy corn so the little white top was all that was left. I would go to my mom and say "My tooth fell out!" She never bought it. I guess I wasn't convincing enough. 

Now, I buy the fun size brand name candy bars (twix and reeses peanut butter cups are a must) and give out handfuls. I'm glad I did that, because last Halloween was my first in my apartment building. Sadly, I only had 2 TOTers, but I had a lot of leftovers!!! Yum!!! Prolly could've donated them. Hindsight. Next year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

So I guess some people do like the "hated" candies. Now that I think about it- they taste "ok." Just ok. But compared to chocolate- yuck!

I have never been a fan of popcorn balls until last year. I made a homemade batch with my daughter. Popped corn, corn syrup, salt, vanilla. THEY ROCKED! Talk about GOOD!


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Another treat I should add are all those small pieces of Dubble 'Bubble' gum. It's not that I dislike them, I'm just tired of getting so many of them. I wind up with significantly more of them than anything else. The wrappers aren't even Halloween-themed, bleh.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spooky-Licious said:


> I will gladly take all of those twix & snickers off your hands.


I agree and will do you one better, I will take anything you don't want gladly off your hands!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

The only thing Tootsie Rolls are good for is to stick them on the end of a broom when you gotta retrieve Nerf bullets that flew over the back fence. And maybe for doodie pranks in the pool.


----------



## carnagemaster (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would be considered candy or not? But,

Honestly this happened to me in the 60's (oh my gosh I'm Old)

Some friends of the family had just watched the Charlie Brown Halloween show on the tube (it was new then)
and we were making our way from house to house and sure enough I got a Rock from them (wrapped in foil) I was so depressed I'm surprised I don't have mental issues, or maybie I do?

We'll anyway we have all laughed about it over the years, it is kinda funny when you think of it.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

.. but but but...I LIKE tootsie rolls! (runs off to cry)


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

carnagemaster said:


> I'm not sure if this would be considered candy or not? But,
> 
> Honestly this happened to me in the 60's (oh my gosh I'm Old)
> 
> ...


Yeah, see, I just don't get that. Are they just trying to be trolls when they do that, or are they actually serious about giving rocks away?

And, I don't mean your people specifically. I've had a few instances where friends of mine, and even once, myself, have received rocks. Don't really get it, but okay~

I wouldn't mind as long as it was wrapped in some sort of Halloween-themed plastic, or foil, or whatever.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't understand that either. The deal is "trick or treat". These folks not only cheat a kid out of his treat, but arm him with something hard and easy to throw. At best I would say that it's counterproductive.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Rocks for a Halloween treat? That sounds like the equivalent of getting coal on that other holiday.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I find it insulting that my children love mexican candy. I tell them... "all those poor little mexican kids would slit your throat for a snickers and you are eating the lead based mexican candy, what a bunch of spoiled brats".... grrrrrrrr LOL


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

NOPE, I disagree.... tootsie rolls are the perfect little cat poops in my kitty litter cake.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL they are JACKET POTATOES!!!! LOL You put them in your jacket pockets to keep your hands warm, not to eat LOL  Personally I think it is a great idea, but here in Southern California it doesnt get cold enough to wear a jacket over your costume.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

murtisha said:


> .. but but but...I LIKE tootsie rolls! (runs off to cry)


It's ok - I do too!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I don't understand that either. The deal is "trick or treat". These folks not only cheat a kid out of his treat, but arm him with something hard and easy to throw. At best I would say that it's counterproductive.


Right - anger the little monster _and_ give him ammo? Sure, good plan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Tootsie rolls are ok.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


> They're ALL crazy.


Sometimes I have my doubts about you!


----------



## navya (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey...


Nice treats shared by you...
Well i prefer Candy Corn.. Because its the event to make fun for kids, so the kids enjoying in this Candy Corn treat...


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Most hated halloween treats. Easy. Those horrible candy "kisses" (not chocolate kisses!), candy corn, cheap big bag of hard candies, ketchup chips and according to my son, juice boxes and granola bars.

I like tootsie rolls btw 

When I was a kid, chocolate rules, it was the same for my lads. I give out handfuls of the fun sized chocolates, which will equal to more than one full sized bar.

Candy kisses always went in the garbage.

It is interesting to read the differences in candies from the US to Canada. I have no idea what necco wafers are, and smarties here are chocolate that is covered in candy coating, similar to M&Ms. We don't get the uber weird stuff the like the chicken chili things (really? ewwwwwww)

Hands down the worst so far on this thread. The eggplant and the rock. I am still laughing over those ones!

Sheila in Ottawa


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I only hand out fun size, candy is expensive and I have hundreds of ToTers no way I am handing out full sized bars. Besides they are not hurting on the candy front they dropped candy in my yard last year because the bags are overflowing.

I liked smarties as a kid but I disliked most hard candy like tootsie rolls, gum balls, taffy, ect. Nothing worse than people that gave out apples, coupons, or pennies either. 

I got a rock!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

It's not an exaggeration, I lost two fillings to tootsie rolls.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> That's fine and good if you only get a couple dozen ToTs, but in my neighborhood, we get 300+. Full-sized candy bars would get a bit pricey.
> 
> 
> yep same here. this is actually the first year thatw have been able to even give mini candy bars to all the kids due to good sales and coupons


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

i give out the fun size stuff but i usually give out a big handful of it. i hated getting one little bite of candy as a kid.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Of course I'd choose a snickers over candy corn but nothing says Halloween like candy corn. I would always s***-can almond joy, mounds and that weird taffy in the orange and black wrapper.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm weird but I like the "fun size" candy bars. I would rather have 2 or 3 or 4 different little things than one big one but that's just me.

A couple years ago I put out a "cauldron" full of apples as a joke next to the candy. I s**t you not I ran out of apples before the night was over. No one was more surprised than me so you just never know.

This year we are going to make up small baggies with a couple things and a couple glow bracelets. I think Terra mentioned doing the glow bracelets or sticks and thought it was a good idea. (got 300 for $25)


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Candy corn, popcorn balls, and the peanut butter taffy top my list as well. 

One thing I haven't seen mentioned were the B-grade peanut butter cups we used to get in the 60s and 70s. I think they were made by Boyer? I can't remember them exactly, but they were nowhere as good as a Reeses. Their only redeeming quality was the cardboard under the cup had coins printed on it and my sisters and I would like to see who got the most "money" from those silly coins.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Popcorn balls used to suck ass...hated them as a kid!

And ever since I was at a birthday party in 5th grade where I and a buddy ate a whole bag of candy corn and then puked in the bushes, yeah, that's out too. I can finally eat a few here and there, but it's one thing I'm ruined for life on. 

Growing up, we also had several dentists in our neighborhood, so that naturally brought out toothbrushes. I was agnostic on that, since I never minded the dentist or taking care of my teeth, but oh how some kids would howl on that one! My Mom, of course, would send them thank you notes, haha...


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I hated getting a penny. and those orange and black wrapped candy things.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

It's easy to "hate" a candy, but I'm sure many can remember making their own costumes with scraps of stuff lying around because it's too expensive to buy something. Likewise, a house giving out cheap treats is at least showing the spirit to do whatever it can, and deserves credit. I imagine that most probably a cheap treat is given for obvious reasons--shortage of money.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

I love that this is a topic! I did today's top 5 on worst trick-or-treat "treats" and had no idea this thread was here! Awesome. So yeah, some people may not have the money to get something decent, and I think that's fine--but there are certainly some rules: no loose, unwrapped candy, no fruit, etc. My top five worst treats here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

tomanderson said:


> It's easy to "hate" a candy, but I'm sure many can remember making their own costumes with scraps of stuff lying around because it's too expensive to buy something. Likewise, a house giving out cheap treats is at least showing the spirit to do whatever it can, and deserves credit. I imagine that most probably a cheap treat is given for obvious reasons--shortage of money.



You are absolutely right! My grandma's neighbor used to give out pennies wrapped in foil, like Hershey's kisses. She was an elderly Lady, and deaf. She truly had Halloween Spirit! 
I have no problems with ANY candy...


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

hollow said:


> You are absolutely right! My grandma's neighbor used to give out pennies wrapped in foil, like Hershey's kisses. She was an elderly Lady, and deaf. She truly had Halloween Spirit!
> I have no problems with ANY candy...


That's cute. I think nice old ladies are forgiven for almost any transgression.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

By the way, though: I definitely hated two candies during Halloween time. The first was, those orange and black wrapped things. They looked creepy to me, there were no words on the wrappers, I didn't like the look of them. The second was, these little one-cent wrapped pieces of bubble gum. They were about the cheapest candies around, they were generally hard and un-chewable, and I would usually end up with fifteen million of these things! There were always too many of them.

Later on, though, much later, I decided to try the orange and black wrapped things, and to my surprise, they were a peanut-butter taffy! I liked them! I just had never had the inclination to try the darn things. Now I try to find them in the stores, and they're hard to find out here...


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I am a smarties fan so I love to get those and I like candy corn and anything chocolate. I like apples but not for treats to give out. There is always that one house that gives out fruit.


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

DOTS.
Those need to be on the list to they are the worst.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

connerleblanc said:


> DOTS.
> Those need to be on the list to they are the worst.


Ugh, yeah. They could be good, but you get way more paper than necessary with each Dot--just awful.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Kooz said:


> Ugh, yeah. They could be good, but you get way more paper than necessary with each Dot--just awful.


Think we need some clarification here on whether the OP meant Dots the Incredibly Hard To Chew Gummi Candy That Will Rip Your Teeth Out or candy dots the ultra generic dots of sugar superglued to parchment paper.


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

Xane said:


> Think we need some clarification here on whether the OP meant Dots the Incredibly Hard To Chew Gummi Candy That Will Rip Your Teeth Out or candy dots the ultra generic dots of sugar superglued to parchment paper.


I mean the really hard rip all the fillings in your mouth ones.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Fillings? Try the whole tooth! I recently bought some import Haribo gummis from World Market and found that while not as sticky as Dots, they're incredibly tough to chew. Which would be a good workout if, say, I was the Pulls A Train With His Teeth guy at the sideshow.

I remember hearing that Dots Ghosts are actually somewhat edible.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

I completely forgot about the gummi dots--yeah, no redeeming qualities at all. Awful. Lol.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Tootsie rolls. Can't stand 'em!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

To be honest, all of these treats are better than the curmudgeons that don't participate in the spirit at all. Pennies are better than a dark house or a mean person who puts their porch light on yet gets angry when TOTs ring their bell!


----------



## Vader_the_White (Sep 17, 2012)

Whatever those mysterious orange and black wrapped candies are. No one ever eats those, yet they are still made and handed out. You would think after 2 or so generations, people would have learned better.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Dude, you should try those orange and black wrapped candies! I did, and they were good...


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Vader_the_White said:


> Whatever those mysterious orange and black wrapped candies are. No one ever eats those, yet they are still made and handed out. You would think after 2 or so generations, people would have learned better.


Ha ha aah ha right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

HallowTeen said:


> To be honest, all of these treats are better than the curmudgeons that don't participate in the spirit at all. Pennies are better than a dark house or a mean person who puts their porch light on yet gets angry when TOTs ring their bell!


Agreed! The worst TOTreat my kids ever received were ancient, broken candy canes- but I give the giver props! At least he gave SOMETHING!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Vader_the_White said:


> Whatever those mysterious orange and black wrapped candies are. No one ever eats those, yet they are still made and handed out. You would think after 2 or so generations, people would have learned better.


Amen, brother! I always hated those things.


----------

